
After Twitter fact-check, Trump threatens to regulate or close down social media - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/27/after-twitter-fact-check-trump-threatens-to-regulate-or-close-down-social-media-platforms/
======
throwanem
Discussion already underway at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322112)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We've moved the comments thither. I'll probably move the URLs too
because the other article contains an autoplaying video.

